# Wie anfangen



## Hit Man (26. August 2003)

Hallo habe office xp und da ist ja frontpage bei... nun wollte ich mal fragen wie ich anfangen soll ne einfache html page zu mache . Sie sollte später so aussehen wie Counter strike oder oder andere spiele seiten. Mit schönen grafiken usw....
Wie fange ich also an.
Vielleicht kennt ihr ja was womit ich mich beschäftigen könnte um weiter zu kommen. Vielen Dank schonmal. CU.


----------



## killkrog (26. August 2003)

Sers,
also, egal ob Anfänger oder Fortgeschrittener, für Html ist das A und O wohl unbestritten Self Html.
Einfach super.
Falls das deiner Wissbegierde immer noch keinen Einhatl bieten kann (ist gar nicht möglich) kannst du ja auch einmal hier die eigens vonTutorials.de zusammengetragenen Links ansehen. Das hättest du sowieso als erstes machen sollen, da ist nämlich ganz oben besagter Link.

MfG und viel Spass beim Html lernen,
 Killkrog


PS: Lass die Finger von Frontpage. Drecksprogramm...


----------



## Sinac (26. August 2003)

> PS: Lass die Finger von Frontpage. Drecksprogramm...



Kann ich dir auch nur empfehlen! Nimm was professionelles z.B. Dreamweaver
oder wenn dus nicht kaufen willst und richtig HTML lernen willst nimm
Phase 5!
Das ist meiner Meinung nach der beste HTML-Editor den es gibt und man lernst schnel mit der Syntax und der Tags umzugehen!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Jantz (26. August 2003)

Desweiteren sollte man dazu sagen, das du dich mit grafik programmen auseinander setzen solltest, wenn du ordentliche grafiken erstellen möchtest.

z.b photoshop dazu muss man sagen, das es wirklich sau teuer ist. Aber wenn man sich für sowas interessiert lohnt sich es allemal .

mfg


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. August 2003)

Für den Einsteiger: *Photoshop Elements* nicht so mächtig, weil einige Funktionen fehlen ( die ein Anfänger aber auch nicht braucht ) aber und da liegt der Vorteil nicht so teuer!

Und Zu HTML:

Beginn eifach im reinen Editor wird mit Windows mitgeliefert und lern erstmal die Grundlagen ( TAGS ) !


----------



## Mark (26. August 2003)

Hi!

Kann allem vorherigen nur zustimmen!
1.SelfHTML.
2.Nie und nimmer Frontpage. Am besten per Editor.
3.ein gutes Grafikprogramm gerade bzgl. "Optimierung".

und das allerwichtigste:
4.Copy/Paste! Nein, nicht im Sinne von "Klauen", aber wenn Du auf eine Site kommst, an der Dir etwas gefällt -> Speichern, Quelltext ansehen und evtl. SelfHTML zur Hilfe nehmen...

Du ersparst Dir übrigens viel Zeit, wenn Du Dich gleich am Anfang auch mit den "Inhalten" und nicht nur der Grafik ("...Aussehen wie Counter Strike...") auseinandersetzt. So weit ich aber weiß, geht SelfHTML sogar darauf ein...

Frohes Schaffen...!


----------



## Hit Man (26. August 2003)

Also ich danke euch ich werde mich damit mal außeinander setzen. Und phase 5 werde ich dan wohl auch wieder nutzen. Dachte FP wäre etwas besser aber na gut. Danke nochmal.


----------



## Xaicon (27. August 2003)

Ich habe angefangen mit Notepad (Editor von Windows) und selfhtm. Ist warscheinlich nicht die schnellste Art, aber so lehrnt man noch am meisten.
ich Kann dann noch HTML-Format empfehlen. Verwenden lässt er sich wie notepad nur mit kleinen Hilfen.
An sonsten ist Dreamweaver ein gutes Programm, doch der Lehrnfaktor ist nicht so gross...
zu Grafikbearbeitung nutz ich hauptsächlich Paintshop Pro.
Ist zwar nicht so gut wie Photoshop aber es reicht (bis jetzt)für mich aus, dafür ist es auch nicht so teuer und nicht so kompliziert (ich kleingeist  )

und wie Pinky_M schon sagt:
Teile aus dem Quelltext von Seiten kopieren um zu lehrnen ist das völlig ok und sehr hilfreich... 
fertige scripte klauen ist eine andere sache...


----------



## eLorFiN (28. August 2003)

Frontpage...paaaah...
Worauf aber in vielen Kursen nicht eingegangen wird ist das designen/layouten, wozu hauptsächlich Grafiken/Tabellen genutzt werden...
Ich habe auch mal mit HTML angefangen....(war neun oder so ) und das größte problem vor dem ich stand war...ICH HABE KEINEN HTML COMPILER GEFUNDEN....tjaja 
Was ich damit sagen will: erst will das System gelernt sein, der rest ist auswendiglernerei/selfhtmlnachschlagerei, HTML an sich hat 2-3 Elemente die man Draufhaben sollte, der Rest besteht darin, die Schlüsselbegriffe zu pauken.
Viel Spaß, der IE ist viel toleranter als mein delphi... 

Ach ja: noch ein Tipp:
Um zu sehen, was für Weicheier die Kerle vom W3C doch sind, empfehle ich dir, deine Seiten ZUMINDEST auch mal im Netscape Navigator anzuschauen, da fallen einem die Unterschiede erst auf(und da wünscht man sich doch einen Compiler...)


----------



## Daxi (28. August 2003)

Man kann auch eine schöne Seite W3C-konform machen.
Ich würde daher SelfHTML empfehlen, da dort auch immer bei jedem Tag dabeisteht, ob und ab wann es Netscape und IE unterstützen und ob es HTML-Standtart ist und ab wann.

Auf alle Fälle mit SelfHTML anfangen!
Da ist alles sehr gut beschrieben.
Ich würde aber nicht unbedingt am PC anfangen.
Dir musst eine klare Struktur deiner Seite haben.
Mach dir also erst auf einem Block notizen und schau, was dafür notwendig ist.
Ich meine nicht, dass du das ganze Design auf deinen Block aufzeichnen sollst, sondern zumindest die Tabellenstruktur. Das hilft dir dann schon viel weiter, wenn du das vor dir hast. Dann musst du das nur noch am PC in HTML schreiben.
Wenn du dir gleichzeitig Vorstellungen machst und HTML schreibst (nur für Fortgeschrittene zu empfehlen) passieren viel leichter Fehler.

Tabellen, Frames und ggf. IFrames lassen sich ganz einfach auf einem Block notieren. Bilder machst du dann einfach einen Kasten und darin eine Notiz "Logo" oder ähnliches.

Zum Design: Fang mit was einfachem an.
Nimm einfach mal eine Weiße Seite. Dann kommt der Hintergrund. Dann die Tabelle mit der Seitenstruktur und dann hast du eine einfache Seite beisammen.
Wenn du mehr Erfahrungen hast, kannst du dann aufwändigere Seiten machen...

*edit:*
Ich hab noch was vergessen.
HTML-Format gefällt mir nicht schlecht (von den Screenshots her)
Ich würde aber PHPEdit nehmen (lässt wegen seinem Namen leicht einben Trugschluss zu.) Das ist kein reiner PHP-Editor. Der hat Syntax-Highligt für HTML, PHP, JS und CSS (glaub sogar noch mehr, nur nutze ich das nicht). Das macht dir die Arbeit schon um vieles leichter.

PS. Finger weg von M$ Freeware ist oft um einiges besser. Z.B. kannst du statt Office auch Open- bzw. StarOffice nehmen. OpenOffice hat sogar mehr Funktionen (z.B. Speichern als PDF) und ist kostenlos und legal. Es kann alle M$-Formate (DOC, XLS, PPT <- Müsste so sein. Meien Powerpoint)

Der Umstieg ist zwar nicht so einfach aber ist auch machbar.
Ich habe lange genug mit M$ Frontpage gearbeitet (Schul-Homepage) und jetzt reichts mir. Ich nehm nur noch PHPEdit.

Zu Grafiken: Wenn du ein aufwändigeres Design hast, kannst du das auch in einem GRafikprogramm machen und die entstandene Grafik aufsplitten und dazu HTML schreiben.


----------



## eLorFiN (28. August 2003)

@Daxi:Wow, was für ein "Beitrag"...

kleine Ergänzung/Kommentar:
Versuche vielleicht nicht von Anfang an eine Homepage zu basteln, eher würde ich zuerst die einzelnen Elemente erkunden um dann eventuell das Gelernte in einer Page zu vereinen und in die Welt des FTP/Publishing usw einsteigen.


----------



## Swordsman (30. August 2003)

Also ich empfehle dir das Buch HTML 4  von : Laura Lemay & Denise Tyler !
Da man aus reinen Links nicht wirklich viel auf einmal lernt meiner Meinung nach. Wobei es ein paar gute gibt. Es strengt auch nicht so die Augen an und man kann ein komplettes Beispiel nachbauen. Dabei lernt man natürlich sehr viel und bekommt einen Eindruck, wie eine Webseite aufgebaut wird usw.
Habe auch Links , die sehr für total Anfänger geeignet sind. Falls Bedarf, melde dich nochmal. 
Mfg Swordsman


----------



## eLorFiN (30. August 2003)

> Da man aus reinen Links nicht wirklich viel auf einmal lernt meiner Meinung nach. Wobei es ein paar gute gibt. Es strengt auch nicht so die Augen an und man kann ein komplettes Beispiel nachbauen.



Sorry,das habe ich nicht *ganz* verstanden...
Meinst du,dass es nicht ausreicht, die oben genannten Links zu durchforsten und sich HTML auf diese Weise anzueigenen?
Naja, ich glaube,dass wenn man einmal das System von HTML verstanden hat, einige Grundlagen drauf hat und weiß, wann >,<,",= kommt  , man mit SelfHTML weitermachen kann,Auswendigpaukerei bringt nicht so viel und mit der Zeit lernt man, die Wichtigsten Schlüsselwörter/Begriffe richtig anzuwenden.

Ein kleiner Tipp(zumindest die enthaltene Farbtabelle ist es wert ) von mir ist dieser .hlp mäßig aufgebaute EINSTEIGERkurs, der einem die Grundlagen in HTML vermitteln soll.
Ich habe es nicht selbst benutzt, doch einige Freunde kamen damit sehr gut zurecht und lernten recht schnell, HTML richtig zu benutzen.

[gah, edit 1]
man kann im Nachhinein keine Dateien anhängen, ich lade sie mal auf einen Server:
http://free.pages.at/apach/tutde/htmlkurs.zip


----------



## Swordsman (1. September 2003)

Wer redet hier von auswendig lernen 
Je verständlicher und einfacher Der Inhalt , desto schneller wirst du lernen !
Das wollte ich damit sagen . Und learning by doing  ist oberstes Gebot. 
Wenn dir das ausreicht ist das doch suuper.
Ich dachte das dir das ewt. helfen würde .
MfG Swordsman


----------

